# turkey mince



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

anybody knowany good recipes

cheers


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just make burgers out of it.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

gaz23 said:


> anybody knowany good recipes
> 
> cheers


Look for my "Suliks kitchen" thread. A few turkey mince recipes in there.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/recipes/95298-suliks-kitchen-2.html


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yes mate , turkey mince scotch eggs, awesome mate , not sure who posted this on the site but i have perfected these now and there awesome...

1/2 slice of Wholemeal bread

150g turkey mince

1 raw egg white

2 hard boiled eggs

Whatever herbs and spices you fancy

Toast your bread and put it in the food processor to blitz into breadcrumbs (i add chilli powder, garlic powder, paprika, pepper and a pinch of salt).

Take your turkey mince and flatten it out and split in to 2 equal parts. Roll a peice of the mince around a boiled egg, dip the whole thing in the raw egg white and then roll it in the breadcrumbs until totally covered. Do the same with the second lot of stuff.

Put the scotch egg onto a oven proof dish/tray and put it in the oven until cooked abut 40 minutes

they're cheap, easy, full of protein and they taste good hot or cold. Good for low carbers too

Each one of these is about 28 grammes protein, 5 grams carbs, about 15 grams fat and calories about 280 cals

Give them a go, and try and really spice up your meat mate before you roll it out yummy !!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate , turkey mince scotch eggs, awesome mate , not sure who posted this on the site but i have perfected these now and there awesome...
> 
> 1/2 slice of Wholemeal bread
> 
> ...


Reps for that, hadn't seen these before.

Anyone got any substitute for the breadcrumbs, just for those who want to avoid wheat and gluten.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Reps for that, hadn't seen these before.
> 
> Anyone got any substitute for the breadcrumbs, just for those who want to avoid wheat and gluten.


Thanks for the reps mate there was someone else that made that recipe up so i will pay them in reps lol

Could you use ground toated nuts instead of bread ???? not sure how it would taste, or for the amount of bread you actually need you could just get gluten free bread !!! or fine oats ...


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Reps for that, hadn't seen these before.
> 
> Anyone got any substitute for the breadcrumbs, just for those who want to avoid wheat and gluten.


Re: Suliks Kitchen.

Turkey burgers.

Concocted these last night because I learned a new technique for making burgers that don't crumble without having to use breadcrumbs and egg. The pattys stay really firm. Basicly all you do is chuck the mince in a food processor and blend it, form into pattys then stick in the freezer 'till they're REALLY cold.

The food processor makes it really sticky, then when you chill it, it keeps the burger shape all the way through cooking and the consistency is really dense and nice.

Recipe.

500g lean turkey mince. (£1.40 from M'sons)

Half an onion

Salt

Pepper

Quarter of a red pepper, quarter of a green pepper

Piri piri seasoning

Salsa dip

Mixed leaf salad

Cooking.

Stick the onion and peppers in the food processor and REALLY blitz, or very very finely chop.

Remove that lot from the processor and throw in the minced turkey, salt, piri piri and pepper. Blend 'till it's almost like the consistency of pate.

Re-add the onion and peppers and blitz briefly.

Scoop out the mixture in cricketball sized clumps and form into a ball then flatten it out 'till its about 1cm thick. It'll be quite big but it'll shrink slightly when cooking. I hate small burgers. I like them to fill the baps.

Flour a plate and put the burger pattys on it. Put the plate in the freezer untill really cold and firm. (not frozen!)

Heat a frying pan REALLY hot and spray some 1 cal olive oil in the pan.

Throw in the burgers and seal each side then reduce the heat and cook.

When cooked all the way through, serve on a bun with salsa and salad.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Thanks for the reps mate there was someone else that made that recipe up so i will pay them in reps lol
> 
> Could you use ground toated nuts instead of bread ???? not sure how it would taste, or for the amount of bread you actually need *you could just get gluten free bread !!!*


Doh!!!!

Thats me down to a tee, miss the obvious :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> Re: Suliks Kitchen.
> 
> Turkey burgers.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a tasty burger recipe :thumbup1:

I never use breadcrumb or egg to bind a burger, never needed it.

Mind you, with my hands, I could crush a piece of coal into a diamond so burgers that stay together were never going to be an issue :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Turkey is so cheap too, the mince does stink a bit though....


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Turkey is so cheap too, the mince does stink a bit though....


That's what puts me off the smell..I'm gonna try that scotch egg recipe with some steak mince though sounds good.


----------

